# Bodybuilder



## ripped2011 (Dec 14, 2011)

Hi everyone,

I'm new to here. Hope your all ok. I'm a natty and my main aim is looking low body fat.

I do however have a problem that i eat loads and train like a madman.

I can get cutt up very quickly and ripped by mad diet and training.

Looking for a few mates to chew the fat with occasionally and keep me inspired in the bodybuilding curcuit.

I know some of you chaps are on the gear I have no problem with it and respect your dedication. I just don't.

I think some naturals give people on gear a bad name - its nonsense the weights don't lift themselves do they.

So i'm encouraged to learn aboout how others have done well and continue too.

Genuine bodybuilder / weight lifter.

I'm 34 live in Congleton and am now doing a 4 day split.

Good luck to you and hope to hear off you,

Mick


----------



## Parki79 (Aug 22, 2011)

Good luck Mick and hope to see your Progress.


----------



## Franko1 (Nov 19, 2008)

Welcome aboard.


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Welcome to UK-M Mick


----------



## adsdj (Mar 13, 2010)

Welcome Mick. Good site, this. Sure you'll find like-minded people here.


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

Welcome to the site fella.. No matter what you do gear or natty we all lift weight exactly the same so the knowledge base on this site is vast.

Good luck in your endeavours.


----------



## Yorkie Dave (Oct 11, 2011)

Welcome Mick - enjoy


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

i have an uncle called mick


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Thats a nice post, welcome aboard


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

monsterballs said:


> i have an uncle called mick


Me too...

Anyway... Welcome! x x


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

Welcome to the forum mate


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

Greetings mate


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Best introduction iv read in a while , welcome to the thread mate


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

I'm really sorry but l cant welcome you with ope arms till you make a vow to the darkside....

" natty " !

I dont take steroids, l take sports technology drugs...


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2011)

Welcome Mick!!


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

Hello and welcome!


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

Welcome mate


----------



## Russs (Nov 14, 2011)

Welcome aboard Mick.


----------



## synthasize (Aug 15, 2009)

welcome to the dungeon mate


----------

